# Catahoula as a LGD?



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

We have an opportunity to get a female Catahoula puppy and was wondering if anyone has had experience with them. We would want her to be a gaurd dog for the farm during the day and to put her in the goat pen at night. She would have to be good with all the animals that belong here, i.e. chickens, cats.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

herding dog-and will chase-very protective of people


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Not my idea of a good protector , just my opinion.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

DISASTER waiting to happen. Won't be the dogs fault for doing what it's been bred to do for hundreds of years.

Bob


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Don't do it.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I have one an he is not allowed in the goat pen without one of us in there. He does fairly well unless one of the goats starts running an you can just tell by his body posture an the expression on his face that he just cant help but chase after it an he has been around my livestock since being a puppy an was never thought to chase the livestock he has been scoulded(sp) since day one for doing any chasing but like I said he just cant help himself sometimes(he is around 6 months old now). He can be called back that is why he is only allowed in the goat pen when someone is there. An when we have babies he isnt allowed in the goat pen at all. The instinct to protect livestock is just not in them. They are a very high energy dog that has been breed for upteen years to chase livestock whether it be on command or just because they want to. I agree with Bob it will be a disaster waiting to happen. But they make wonderful pets if you have the time an energy to devote to them. He barks at everything that moves an will let us know when someone is coming down the driveway while my lab does a greet an meet with everyone lol. They are very smart dogs too. To give you an idea about this breed they use them to hunt hogs an bear because they are very aggressive. Like I said I would get him for a pet my Merl is wonderful with my kids an very very protective of them an is very submissive to his human pack but is not submissive to my goats at all.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Forgot to add that he chases my cat constantly. At first he was scared of my cat an was beside himself when my cat would run but then my cat learned to not run an its not nearly as fun that way. I had a good talkin with a stick with him one day when he cornered my cat on the porch an was not playing an he has left him alone for the most part.


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for all of the responses. I don't think we are going to get her since she could be a harm to the goats.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Good choice to pass, herding dogs don't do well as lgd


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Clearwtr-My aussies are WONDERFUL with my goats-- as was my collie-Just wanted to throw that in


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

Agree with all previous replies. Catahoulas are awesome, smart, funny and loving dogs (to their humans) but hard-wired to chase & hunt. Our rescued Catahoula was fine with our large herd of kitties but would chase and attack any stray cat, dog, cow, horse or wildlife. Wouldn't want one 'guarding' my goaties.

At our house all incoming furchildren get to name themselves, as in, they 'earn' their names by their personalities & actions. The name our little Catahoula girl earned was -

*CinderellaAwfuldogAlphaBitchHeavyMetalBikerChickfromHell *

(Cinderella for short.) I rest my case.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

mnblonde said:


> Clearwtr-My aussies are WONDERFUL with my goats-- as was my collie-Just wanted to throw that in


I agree , there are exceptions. But for the breed in question to be left as a guard dog protector for their goats , definitely not.
When we are there is one thing , but when we are not , is totally different.
I would think if a predator came and spooked the goats , the herding dog may never have seen the goats react this way and get excited , too excited.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

They are an outstanding dog for baying hogs and running deer. We hunt pigs with curs. They will go all day and night with body armor and a gps collar on. They can swim really, really good also. They are totally fearless. They will fight anything from a 300lb feral boar to a black bear and literally chew its ears off. I have caught and killed a lot of pigs with curs.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Yes, there are exceptions to the rule. I have had 2 aussies over the years and have several friends with aussies and I would never trust them to be guardians. However they are great herding dogs. That instinct to chase is just too strong in the herding breeds.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

My herding dogs are great with the goats and would totaly trust putting them in the pen with the goats while I am not around BUT.... They have the cows to herd and they dont look at the goats as something they need to herd. My brother had a Catahoula and she was very agressive when working the cows, which is a good thing when it is needed but would hate to see what that dog would do to a goat. I do keep my hound dog in with the goats, I trust that he will back and chase off a bob cat or coyote, but honestly if a dog came in, I dont see him putting his life on the line for the goats.


----------

